# Carpet Python Sightings in Victoria



## Securesnake (May 11, 2013)

Hi people. I was reading some posts on another site today, which included some Victorian sightings of wild Carpet Pythons which were at least 2 years ago. I'm wondering if anyone has had any more recent sightings of them in the wilds of Victoria?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 11, 2013)

Mate spotted one a few weeks back.


----------



## Securesnake (May 11, 2013)

Any idea where?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2013)

Securesnake said:


> Hi people. I was reading some posts on another site today, which included some Victorian sightings of wild Carpet Pythons which were at least 2 years ago. I'm wondering if anyone has had any more recent sightings of them in the wilds of Victoria?




what do you mean? is it rare to see carpet pythons in Victoria?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 11, 2013)

South of the Murray and North of the divide.


----------



## Securesnake (May 11, 2013)

@Jungle. Thanks mate. I heard just north of Strathbogie and also out Ballarat way.

@Sez. They're just not nearly as common as they once were.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2013)

Securesnake said:


> @Jungle. Thanks mate. I heard just north of Strathbogie and also out Ballarat way.
> 
> @Sez. They're just not nearly as common as they once were.



thanks hun, wow that really sad.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 11, 2013)

Securesnake said:


> @Jungle. Thanks mate. I heard just north of Strathbogie and also out Ballarat way.
> 
> @Sez. They're just not nearly as common as they once were.


 On a serious note, I also heard of one in the Strathbogies last year but presumed it was an escaped pet. Whoever said they saw one in Ballarat is either pulling your leg or it was an escaped pet.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 11, 2013)

I live close to killawarra, (the warby ranges) and I've seen three, I go herping up there looking for them, can't find any when I want to, but was on the way to thoona pub and there was one on the road, of course there was no camera in sight -.-


----------



## Zanks (May 12, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> South of the Murray and North of the divide.


What species?


----------



## stimigex (May 12, 2013)

Zanks said:


> What species?



Murray Darlings! They exist along the top edge of Vic, Some of the best looking MD's I have ever seen are in the wild populations, They are a little hard to find at times but they are indeed there.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 12, 2013)

Diamond pythons also occur in Victoria, But are incredibly rare these days. I've been searching for years and never seen a live one "yet".


----------



## BIGBANG (May 12, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Diamond pythons also occur in Victoria, But are incredibly rare these days. I've been searching for years and never seen a live one "yet".


mate of mine came across one sunning itself on a branch a few weeks back


----------



## whyme (May 12, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Diamond pythons also occur in Victoria, But are incredibly rare these days. I've been searching for years and never seen a live one "yet".


Still get 'em around 'coota!


----------



## ozziepythons (May 12, 2013)

stimigex said:


> Murray Darlings! They exist along the top edge of Vic, Some of the best looking MD's I have ever seen are in the wild populations, They are a little hard to find at times but they are indeed there.



Yeah I have to agree. I found one here in South Australia on a cliff along the Murray River one night that was bright red like some of the bredli get. Hard animals to find when you go looking for them


----------



## Securesnake (May 12, 2013)

Well, it was a comment on the Vic Museum site. Could have been full of it. Who knows?


----------



## Securesnake (May 12, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> mate of mine came across one sunning itself on a branch a few weeks back



Any idea where? I'm just looking for good places to take the camera.


----------



## Securesnake (May 12, 2013)

Thanks heaps to everyone. I am doing a weekly series of posts on my Facebook page ("Secure Snake Removals Victoria") on Snakes of Victoria. So far I've only done elapids, and was hoping to do Pythons, also. I just wanted to know which Pythons could be found in the wild still, and rough locations. I also want some more places to go Herping.


----------



## BIGBANG (May 13, 2013)

I don't know exactly, he was in bairnsdale when I was talking to him the day after he found it, I think it was in the high country down that end of Victoria somewhere, it was basking in the sun on a branch over hanging a creek


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 13, 2013)

My mum works for DSE and has sighted 2, one was at Mt Pilot, Chiltern a few years back and one recently which she says had a yellow colouring, cant recall where but yeh, they are around vic, just hard to find


----------



## Securesnake (May 13, 2013)

I may have to make it a mission, I reckon.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 17, 2013)

whyme said:


> Still get 'em around 'coota!


 Been searching around coota for years, never seen a live one.


----------



## eipper (May 19, 2013)

There's a trick with diamonds that I will not say.....too many "photographers" and Murray's used to be called Vic's for a reason


----------

